# Community Question: Pet Pictures/Videos/Stories



## Admin VS (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!

For many of us, our furry (or maybe not so furry) friends are as much members of the family as our husbands, wives, or children.

Of course, husbands, wives, and kids don’t often make the most enthusiastic sidekicks whereas our pets are more than happy to tag along with just about anything we do.










We’d love for you to share pictures and videos of you and your non-human family members doing whatever it is you both love to do together.

Thank you for being part of this community, for being kind, and for sharing.

~VS Community Management Team


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

My cat with no name. Cats are very cool creatures


----------

